# Diansheng Vs. Mini Diansheng



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

which is better and why?share your opinions and experiences


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mini is better. Small=portable(only real advantage to dianshengs other than mods), snd good for mods like evil twin 4x4. It also has painted colors(I actually think they might be decals), unlike the regulars, which have textured stickers. It's also cheaper.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

ah cool I've ordered two of each which hopefully will be here tomorrow.! Why are they so cheap compared to other DIY's?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my review of the Mini Diansheng. Here I go, if I make mistakes, please comment.

I got it from www.popbuying.com with my Type A V Black and Type C I Blue. The DIY's were perfect, as I explained in my review. (here's the link: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18904 Sorry it's kind of clumsy since it was my first post.) The Mini Diansheng was painted, unfortunately. When I first got it, it wast great, but when I tried to lube it, the paint peeled off. It look awful. I put Goo-gone on it, but it didn't work at all. After a few minutes, I realized the plastic was melting (literally), and so it got really rough. So, I tried washing it, and all the other things, but it didn't work. So now, it's sitting in the closet, looking like a morphed cube. I heard that it was consistent in quality, but I still do not like the cheap plastic. Although it is only about 2 dollars a piece, I think saving up and buying a Type C or Type A V would be your best bet if you want a good speedcube. Thanks for reading this review. I hope you make it to your sub 30's cause I'm almost there also! Happy Cubing, John.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 5, 2010)

this depends solely on what you mean by "better." No one cube is "better" than another; it can only be preferred by more cubers versus another. 

But on a more relevant note. I found them both to have similar qualities. The DS and the DS mini feel about the same to me. The mini is obviously smaller, which has it advantages for modding, but not necessary speedsolving. To me they both cut corners the same, have similar smoothness, and feel very crisp. Not much difference between the two. 

For what it's worth i absolutely hate both my DS and DS mini for speedsolving, while others love both, there's that definition of "better" again...


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Here's my review of the Mini Diansheng. Here I go, if I make mistakes, please comment.
> 
> I got it from www.popbuying.com with my Type A V Black and Type C I Blue. The DIY's were perfect, as I explained in my review. (here's the link: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18904 Sorry it's kind of clumsy since it was my first post.) The Mini Diansheng was painted, unfortunately. When I first got it, it wast great, but when I tried to lube it, the paint peeled off. It look awful. I put Goo-gone on it, but it didn't work at all. After a few minutes, I realized the plastic was melting (literally), and so it got really rough. So, I tried washing it, and all the other things, but it didn't work. So now, it's sitting in the closet, looking like a morphed cube. I heard that it was consistent in quality, but I still do not like the cheap plastic. Although it is only about 2 dollars a piece, I think saving up and buying a Type C or Type A V would be your best bet if you want a good speedcube. Thanks for reading this review. I hope you make it to your sub 30's cause I'm almost there also! Happy Cubing, John.



I've got the same pbvg 32.xx!!good reviewI've seen a few reviews on youtube that have had the same results when they lubed it which i found quiet wierd that a DIY would do that!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my review of the Mini Diansheng. Here I go, if I make mistakes, please comment.
> ...



Thanks. I think the lube does it because the plastic might not by ABS (I'm not sure, please fix me if I'm wrong), or it might just not be high quality. I suggest you save up some money and buy a Type C I, from www.popbuying.com (approx. $6), or a Type A V from www.popbuying.com (approx. $11). The Type C I and Type A V are really good. 
Here are the links:
Type C I: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25263
Type A V:http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261
By the way, Popbuying is really cheap, and has free shipping if you buy over $15. You can get info on the puzzles there on this link (SaberSlash49's Popbuying Puzzle List : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18103). 
Happy Cubing and good luck!


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



nice reviews!i have both ordered!probably poor quality plastic


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer the miniC, most reliable cube in my opinion.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 5, 2010)

I liked the larger one better when my turning is accurate and the mini one better for corner cutting. I really hate them both because the orange and red are so close together that it's extremely annoying.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I liked the larger one better when my turning is accurate and the mini one better for corner cutting. I really hate them both because the orange and red are so close together that it's extremely annoying.



Yeah, I forgot to notice that too, but my solves got messed up sometimes because of the hard recognition.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

And on the topic of Dianshengs, don't get their 4x4s. They're absolutely worthless.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 5, 2010)

i got both in the mail today. out of the box the mini was better but after adjusting the tension the only difference was the corner cutting which the mini was better


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i got both in the mail today. out of the box the mini was better but after adjusting the tension the only difference was the corner cutting which the mini was better



Don't lube it! It's fine without lube. As I mentioned before, the plastic degrades (or melts).


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mini for OH. Extreme breakin and it's fantastic.
Same w/ regular. Except it's bigger and harder to handle.
Personal Preference, though.


----------



## Sailing101 (Feb 7, 2010)

In my opinion, i would just buy both. From C4U the two together cost something like 6 dollars.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 7, 2010)

mini diansheng is better, after you lube it, it turns like a dream


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 8, 2010)

if you want a good mini cube, get the micro alpha 52mm. It's Beastly!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

Way to bump a 5 month old thread.


----------

